# Devlins Rd Nepean River Sept 7



## spikey (Sep 3, 2007)

will be going out of devlins rd nepean river 4 a bass fish early friday morning then when sun is up will try 2 chase some mullet. so far have 3 kayaks going...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome spikey.

You're keen to start the bass season. Will be keen to see how you go


----------



## spikey (Sep 3, 2007)

have 2 admit i do prefer fishing 4 mullet in the river.. but i do enjoy the bass.. fished wednesday the 29th and thursday the 30th at the weir. on the wednesday i got 2 bass on taylor made poppers biggest 38 the other 35 then the thursday only had one fish strike but missed it....


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to the site Spikey , i pricked uip my ears when i read the word Bass and the Nepean , i am pretty keen to get into some this summer , and as the Nepeans virtually my local river will be up there quite a bit , sounds like you know the river pretty well , is it clear of weed now ? and mate a 38 cm bass is lovely, will have to join you shortly


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

G'day Spikey,

If i can wrangle it, I may get up there too. It'll be an early start for me if I do, right on dawn. I'll keep an eye out for any other yaks.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## spikey (Sep 3, 2007)

will definately have 2 get u out there with me mate as soon as it warms up there will be alot of days after work spent down the river fishing!! (sometimes its good having a partner that works shiftwork during the week hahaha) fished the river this morning but it was pretty dissapointing. We had 3 Kayaks on water paddled down river maybe 2Km working poppers and then divers and crank baits but without even a rise. Noticed plenty of mullet around so after burleying 4 30Mins got them around the kayak and landed 1, But me 4getting the anchor made it a bit difficult 2 fish 4 them so we decided 2 pack it in and head to glenmore Park Loch! The other guy on kayak who came with me landed a 1.5Kg Catfish on bread on the bottom! the weed is almost non existant down the river at the moment but water still very mirky after all the rain! was back at home by 9am after arriving at the ramp at 6am (only a 10min drive away). We fished Glenmore Park 4 around 2hours just off the bank fishing with bread trying 4 some carp, Had plenty of hits but unforunately no hook ups so was pretty dissapointing!


----------

